
Custom Machine Types goes GA, saving you up to 50% on compute costs - boulos
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2016/02/Custom-Machine-Types-goes-GA-saving-you-up-to-50-percent-on-compute-costs.html
======
boulos
I'm super pleased that we finally offer customers the ability to match their
VMs to both their physical infrastructure (32 vCPUs and 64 GiB has a nice ring
to it). It also opens up the fantastic world of finer-grained "workload"
tuning: instead of forcing people to jump from 16 vCPUs to 32, you can go up
to just 18 when all you need is a bit more compute.

Disclaimer: I work on Compute Engine.

